# SEVERE CRAMPS DAY 7 GOOD OR BAD SIGN?



## teri18 (Mar 22, 2010)

Hello my name is Teri, i just wondered if anyone else has this and gone on to a bpg    I had two eight cell embryo put back on monday, but on thursday I had severe cramps, once in the morning and once in the afternoon.  It was so painful it took my breath away!  This morning I felt that AF was arriving but again stopped and still nothing!  Has anyone else had this and is it good or bad sign?  at the moment nothing and feel fine!  just really, really bloated, look huge!!!

Terixxx


----------

